
Creating a startup on the road to Paris - mkuhn
http://blog.geekybusiness.com/post/39467698761/creating-a-startup-on-the-road-to-paris
======
mkuhn
Riding the bus was an awesome and very educational experience combined with a
great deal of fun.

If anyone has a question please don't hesitate to ask.

